# OMG check out buycostumes.com



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

On page 25 of halloween decorations(sorry I don't know how to link).They have new products coming soon.I want the ground zombie-coming thru window crasher-pucking candy dish -buried alive full size coffin and lots more.They also have the gemmy stuff.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

That?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the link

http://www.buycostumes.com/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Catalogs like this make a good source for inspiration. A good share of it you could make your self for a lot less. Example, my stiring witch cost less then the $229.99 they want here. And decrative moss for $2.99 for about 3oz. Go to Joannes and get a big bag for that. Still its fun to look through them and see whats being offered this season and who knows you may get an idea for something to build for yourself.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lotus yes that is one of the props I want the list grows as I look thru the web pages.It looks like a lot of new stuff offered this year.
Thanks for the link bonedancer.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I got caught up in what could I buy early last year and honestly ended up spending way more money than I should have. My initial budget quadrupled (sp?) in less than a month. 

Sure I got some really great stuff, but later found with the help available on the forums I could have built better, unique props for a fraction of the price as well as the satisfaction of being able to do it myself. 

Most of my budget this year is strictly for materials.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Catalogs like this make a good source for inspiration. A good share of it you could make your self for a lot less. Example, my stiring witch cost less then the $229.99 they want here. And decrative moss for $2.99 for about 3oz. Go to Joannes and get a big bag for that. Still its fun to look through them and see whats being offered this season and who knows you may get an idea for something to build for yourself.


Less than $229? I must be doing something wrong or just missing out on the good deals someplace... Black Agnes (my stirring witch) has hit an estimated $300 to build. Granted mine talks using a hacked Gemmy skull and has 2 motors for 2-axis neck movement. I didn't have any scraps except the skulls so I had to buy everything: $60 for PVC, $75 for all the electronic components (although can build 4 more boards on the extra cause I had to buy bulk), and $20 for the motors. I haven't bought any of the components for the cauldron, her mask, hands, or the rest of her wardrobe yet either.

Not complaining, it's been fun and this is my big prop for the year... I could have probably cut a couple corners in the electronics department - but the learning experience more than made up for the 30 or so I would have saved going with a Motor Mouth. But I can't imagine what corners I could have possibly cut to get anywhere close to the $200 mark. I bow before the master of frugality.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y they have alot of stuff but I have seen cheaper on some.
but I do like the Gory Pirate Chest with Bloody Hand
cuz you know someone gonna open the box...


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

H71,
You can cut and paste the links. I can't believe that I actually just gave someone computer instruction!!!!!!!LOL
No offense meant at all, I'm usually the one who doesn't know how to do something!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Budman thanks.
I am excited to see new props that means it is getting closer.
Terrormaster can't wait to see your witch.I am making one also but nothing near yours.Mine will be made out of my willow witch prop and just stir and have fog and lights.
Lilly-where have you seen the new 08 props cheaper, always looking for a bargin.I do want several items esp. that buried alive coffin but will have to see a video first it is suppose to be a life size coffin with ghoul inside that shakes and opens the coffin sits up and omit fog.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You got me there TM. I dont have the electronics in mine that you do, but I would guess that all together ( body frame, cloths, mask, motor, cauldron, fogger) I might have 100 to 125 into it. I guess my point was that most of the static stuff you see there you could build and maybe some of the animated stuff too.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Did anybody else see the garland with tiny blood covered weapons? There was a little hatchet, and a knife... maybe even a hacksaw (can't remember) 

Cracked me up!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice selection, but the prices are on the high side.

Still, good inspiration. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

True, Prices are usually pretty high for stuff like this. But for us collectors, it's practically irresistible. >:]

I'm so excited. I want more stuff. I'm really excited about the screamer. He looks exciting, and very compatible for my Donna the Dead. Hahaha.
-Anthony


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The animated reaper wasn't a bad price. I don't know what shipping would cost.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Last year I bought several things from bc including a micheal myers ground breaker which was in huge box shipping was 4.99 for the whole order.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Halloween71..
I can't really recall where sry...I just check out alot of sites 
I used to keep a notebook and then write down things I was interested in and then going site by site to see if they had them and if it was cheaper,,but
Most of the time it will most likely be a clearance item because I am looking for the next yr or the yr after.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> Less than $229? I must be doing something wrong or just missing out on the good deals someplace... Black Agnes (my stirring witch) has hit an estimated $300 to build. Granted mine talks using a hacked Gemmy skull and has 2 motors for 2-axis neck movement. I didn't have any scraps except the skulls so I had to buy everything: $60 for PVC, $75 for all the electronic components (although can build 4 more boards on the extra cause I had to buy bulk), and $20 for the motors. I haven't bought any of the components for the cauldron, her mask, hands, or the rest of her wardrobe yet either.
> 
> Not complaining, it's been fun and this is my big prop for the year... I could have probably cut a couple corners in the electronics department - but the learning experience more than made up for the 30 or so I would have saved going with a Motor Mouth. But I can't imagine what corners I could have possibly cut to get anywhere close to the $200 mark. I bow before the master of frugality.
> 
> -TM


$60 for PVC? You got ripped off. If you buy the fttings in bulk they are much cheaper, and I cant see spending more than 2 bucks on one 10 foot pipe segment. Where did you get them?

Back on topic...I agree. Catalogues like those are great inspiration and really help me get in the mood to build.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> $60 for PVC? You got ripped off. If you buy the fttings in bulk they are much cheaper, and I cant see spending more than 2 bucks on one 10 foot pipe segment. Where did you get them?


Home Depot. I posted a break-down of what I bought in the Black Agnes thread as to not further hijack this one. Looking back at my spread it was more like $48 buck before tax for everything including connectors.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11042&page=3

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doc, he used a lot of pvc as cubes. Not the straight armatures.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice stuff -i got a list , now need to find it cheaper


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I did see one thing I got cheaper the Striking snake for 24.99 
I got mine at goodwill for I think $1.50 
So some of their "new" for 08 are just new to that site it seems ...so check around


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

50% off blowout and clearance (80% off) items this week.... I stocked up on prop hands. Code off50

Also spirits has a pretty cool western skeleton at 50% ...for anyone doing that theme.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

oooooooooooooo


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just picked the wife up a bunch of clearance costumes.. gotta love 50% off clearance


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lotus said:


> oooooooooooooo


An example of how to make it to the 1000 post mark? LOL


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

When does the sale end, might have to pick up a quick couple odds and ends 

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe the 50% off clearance ends on the 7th.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder if they got any clowns....


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

$2.49! WOW!

http://www.buycostumes.com/7-Mr-Bones-Character-Creation/26918/ProductDetail.aspx

I know it doesnt look really real, but its 7 foot one for only less then $3! what a steal

EDIT: its just sheeting, that ruined my day!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

cross blades did you see the talking clown head on page 2 ?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> $2.49! WOW!
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/7-Mr-Bones-Character-Creation/26918/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> ...


LOL! I started a thread once about something like that. I had to retract it because it was a cut-out. LOL!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the real estate signs. That is something I had never thought of.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Turbophanx said:


> I like the real estate signs. That is something I had never thought of.


Sorry, it wont let me link the pic.. so here is the url.

http://www.buycostumes.com/Haunted-Estates-Real-Estate-Lawn-Sign/35005/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

lots of neat stuff here! http://www.buycostumes.com/Rising-from-the-Grave-Grim-Reaper/35425/ProductDetail.aspx

I like this but it defiantly will need some adjusting and it probably aint that big.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I was looking at that too, but I have a feeling its not very large. If its battery operated it cant have that much weight to it. I wish they gave dimensions on that.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Turbophanx said:


> I was looking at that too, but I have a feeling its not very large. If its battery operated it cant have that much weight to it. I wish they gave dimensions on that.


Unsuspecting trick-or-treaters will have the fright of their lives as he rises up and screams, "Welcome to my graveyard!" 3 feet tall. Sound or remote control activated.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I had one from last year...broke first ten minutes.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Me too. Piece of junk.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is unfortunate. But this does happen with large companies.
They sell product, not worrying about quality.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> cross blades did you see the talking clown head on page 2 ?


I did, it doesnt look that great tho.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turbophanx said:


> I was looking at that too, but I have a feeling its not very large. If its battery operated it cant have that much weight to it. I wish they gave dimensions on that.


here ya go turbo
Description:
Looking for new digs?

This Haunted Estates Real Estate Lawn Sign is sure to drive up the price of real estate in your neighborhood.

Made of molded plastic and metal 
Measures approximately 17.5" wide x 24.25" high 
Wording on sign: "Haunted Estates 1-555-BSCARED visit us at www.hauntedhomes.rip" and below is an "Open House" plank 
2 Stakes are included


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Lilly said:


> here ya go turbo
> Description:
> Looking for new digs?
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, but actually I was referring to the rise up skeleton thing. I decided it looks like a crappy piece.

The real estate sign though I like. I might have to make one similar.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really liked the real estate signs too - that might be another item added to the ever growing project list.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That sign is GREAT!! I have a bunch of old ones that I'll have to convert!! Fantastic idea!! Some people are so creative!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

They've apparently been adding more stuff. This guy looks really cool and might pick one up, just wish I knew the size:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Guardian-of-the-Grave/35424/ProductDetail.aspx

-TM


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

This ice bucket is guaranteed to gross people out! It was listed under party supplies. Anybody got ideas on how to make something like this?

View attachment 438


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gotta get that ice bucket.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Terrormaster...i emailed them on the size of the Guardian of the Grave.. waiting for reply I'll let you know if they respond.

Night owl ...find a mask you would like to use , and a bucket ..put mask over bucket and cut top of head off for cover. Glue the can on the outside put mask over the can 
then stuff poly fill or foam in the space between bucket and mask.. take a plastic cover and do same for top part


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the cool idea, Lilly! That sounds super easy. Now I'm off to dig through my storage...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really liked that guardian of the grave too - especially that fog comes out of his mouth if you hook him to a fog machine! But, I'm not thinking that he'll be in the budget this year. Oh well...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

smileyface4u23 said:


> I really liked that guardian of the grave too - especially that fog comes out of his mouth if you hook him to a fog machine! But, I'm not thinking that he'll be in the budget this year. Oh well...


Depending on the size, I bet that could be built (sans fog machine as well) for just under $20 bucks.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok here ya go terrormaster...for guardian of the grave

The measurements according to the web site are: Length 
17.75in Height 8.50in Width 17.50in. 

At this time, we do have an estimated arrival date of August 15th for this item 
to be back in stock.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lilly said:


> The measurements according to the web site are:
> Length 17.75in
> Height 8.50in
> Width 17.50in.


Lilly - I know you're just stating what the website is but these measurements can't be right. The height is 8.5 inches???? Did they measure it on it's side?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know, that is what they sent me haunti..
y it seems a bit off ....


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking at it I think it's a typo. I probably should read:

Height 17.75in 
Depth 8.50in 
Width 17.50in.

It looks like it's not that deep - just the tombstone really.


----------

